# Lee & green



## KINGSQUAY (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi guys its been awhile since my last post
I have added a lot of Lee and Green bottles to the collection which now stands at 96 different bottles from the company

Here are my USA ginger beer bottles

 

Also I have added a few large stoneware flagons here in the UK and a nice Jug







Also a while back I was asked to show my seltzer bottles from the company so they are listed below





Has anyone seen a showcard or billhead from the company which traded in Syracuse and Buffalo between 1900-20
Always looking to add to my collection
Hope you enjoy looking
mark


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 9, 2017)

Nice collection. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## botlguy (Jan 10, 2017)

That's nice stuff. Thanks for sharing.
Jim


----------



## reach44 (Jan 11, 2017)

I haven't ventured into ginger beers yet.  Maybe one day.  Nice collection you have there. I will keep an eye out for a showcard for you.


----------



## KINGSQUAY (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks reach44 that would be great.

For the record here are my UK lee and Green ginger Beers so I have a total of 23 different gingers from the Company


----------

